

The 100 Rules for Being a Successful Entrepreneur - jaltucher
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/?p=1810

======
dpapathanasiou
Altucher doesn't get a lot of love on HN b/c he embodies the worst of the
excesses of the dot-com bubble, and his continual "Follow me on Twitter"
exhortations in this piece are annoying, but most of his points in this
article are actually good.

~~~
jaltucher
why do i embody the worst of the excesses of the dot-com bubble? I try to help
people as much as I can with my posts and ask nothing for it.

~~~
dpapathanasiou
" _I needed to make one hundred million dollars pretty fast._ "
[http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2011/01/how-i-screwed-yasser-
ar...](http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2011/01/how-i-screwed-yasser-arafat-out-
of-2mm-and-lost-100mm-in-the-process/)

~~~
krav
Dude, it's written to be humorous and he's sharing the experience of the time.

Aside, I enjoyed this blog post of yours, good reminder.
<http://denis.papathanasiou.org/?p=438>

~~~
dpapathanasiou
Hmmm... maybe, but take a look at the comments:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2134720> I tend to agree with Colin
Percival and others.

~~~
krav
Just looked at the comments, still like the post. There's sharing of
experience, what he did wrong and why, humor, and lessons learned.

~~~
dpapathanasiou
We agree to disagree. Despite his occasional sensible points, I can't say I
respect him.

